# Bleeding with ovulation after BFN?



## maggieethel (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi

I got a BFN after my first round of IVF in August.  I have since had a very heavy AF and have been ovulating the last few days, i should have been coming to the end around yesterday and i've woke up with period pain and blood when i wipe so not really heavy but enough? i feel really tender in my muscles even when i sit down ouch - is this normal anyone?

thanks

sam


----------



## SuperKitty (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi maggietheel, saw you had no reply so didn't want to read and run.  I don't have any answers for you but I'll be interested to see what other people say - I had a BFN from my first IVF this month and am unsure what to expect for my next AF which I guess will be October...

As if getting a BFN wasn't bad enough, you have this to cope with as well!  V unfair


----------



## maggieethel (Aug 7, 2011)

Ah thanks Superkitty!

there is another v similar post on here which i noticed after which has helped, i ended up ringing my support nurse as i was worried and go on hols next tue and didn't want anything weird to happen while we were away - she was pretty sure it was just down to my ovaries being bashed around over the last month so when i had natural ovulation they have become inflamed, cramping and bleeding (even clots) can be normal after what we go through with IVF - hoping i feel better after a long restful weekend lol

thanks for the reply

sam


----------

